# Poll on monitors and discussion



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Some Pros love the Cinema others detest it.

The new Cinema is TBolt only so will not work with previous machines.

Thought I'd do a catchall poll and discussion see what people ARE using for monitors and any intentions, bitches, wish fors.....

Like to hear the popular choices as well.

We are starting to see some interest in the 27" NEC 12 bit - far less than the 30" and almost as much workspace.

Popular for us have been the refurb NEC tho they are just about gone.

The LED Backlite Dell 24 is popular - perhaps the best text monitor we've come across.

U23 Dell as a low cost SPS panel.

The NEC 2490 with 12 bit and 1920x1200 form factor plus 4 year warranty is a sweet spot. There are some new NEC models as well.

30s have died right off for us with the 27s around.

Lots of pro clients going laptop with big screen for production and one video client today is going
17" Tbolt and going with 2 x 27" :yikes:

Thoughts, intentions....favs etc.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

David, is this different than the new Thunderbolt Display?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

The original 27" Cinema and the new TBolt 27" are different in capability for some clients.

The $999 price point PLUS the feature set for portable users makes it an interesting option for those that can get past the gloss.

The new Cinema becomes a more effective dock.

Certainly it is an attractive option for consumers who want a big screen and portability and even in the previous version was popular for i7 MacBook Pro + 27" as a workstation option that you could unhook and take with you.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

I have two HP LP2475ws (24") and I am loving them. I also have a 24" DELL 2408WFP in portrait mode. I have no intention of upgrading to anything else for a long time as I simply have no need.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I have a dell 3008 and I'm not budging unless I see something better.

The gloss, when hell freezes over


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> I have a dell 3008 and I'm not budging unless I see something better.
> 
> *The gloss, when hell freezes over *


-1... not even then.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I have a 23 inch Samsung LED screen that is just the perfect size for me. I have a 27 inch i5 iMac at home, and its really to big for home use, like web browsing, or anything that involves reading text.

The 27 inch screen would be a monster on my desk and though I would love to be able to work on jobs at 100%, its not something that is worth the price tag to me.

The new Cinema displays are thunderbolt only?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

wonderings said:


> I have a 23 inch Samsung LED screen that is just the perfect size for me. I have a 27 inch i5 iMac at home, and its really to big for home use, like web browsing, or anything that involves reading text.
> 
> The 27 inch screen would be a monster on my desk and though I would love to be able to work on jobs at 100%, its not something that is worth the price tag to me.
> 
> *The new Cinema displays are thunderbolt only?*


Yes.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

groovetube said:


> I have a dell 3008 and I'm not budging unless I see something better.
> 
> The gloss, when hell freezes over


<Sniff>


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

well there's always better if you wanna pay for it


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

groovetube said:


> well there's always better if you wanna pay for it


We did & it's worth every cent.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

looks like a really nice monitor. What did you pay for it if you don't mind me asking?

I got mine for 1499, a 12bit may be over kill for me since I live in a 72dpi world and don't do print.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

<$2300, Christmas '09.

Helluva time for your editing monitor to go south. Vertical shot (electron Blue CRT) & 2 weeks for parts to arrive for a monitor that wasn't worth repairing. Got the NEC overnighted, then calibrated & running in a coupla hours.

One of the bigger selling points for me was 5 year warranty.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

MacDoc said:


> 30s have died right off for us with the 27s around.


Any fire sales?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

FeXL said:


> We did & it's worth every cent.


+1

I _*love*_ my 30" NEC, everything else pales in comparison. Also have a Dell 3007WFP and a pair of 23" ACD (alum), all hanging off of my mac pro.

As for gloss ... not going to happen here, not when hell freezes over either. My 13" MBP is glossy (only because there was no choice and I don't do critical colour work on it) and it drives me batty. I can't even watch video on it, makes me insane.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

mguertin said:


> As for gloss ... not going to happen here, not when hell freezes over either. My 13" MBP is glossy (only because there was no choice and I don't do critical colour work on it) and it drives me batty. I can't even watch video on it, makes me insane.


Amen. An abomination.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

No fire sales - some still chasing Apple 30s despite the checkered history.

The NEC 30 12 bit is just a treat but $$ but the 27" is a bargain. 
You get hooked on the NECs and you really don't want to look at anything else tho I'm okay with the Apple at night and the Dell 27 in the daytime ( blacks are terrific ).

The only fire sale is the end of the 2690 uxi refurbs are down to $640 - had a good run with those.

I get outside and I get reaaaaaaaallllllly gnarly about gloss. But sure is vivid. :baby: Want both.


----------

